# MDB (Access) konvertieren zun MDF (SQL-Server)



## Perlmann (7. Juni 2006)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Eine Access-MDB-Datenbank soll (endlich) auf SQL-Server umgestellt werden. Zur Verfügung steht SSE (SQL-Server-Express) also ohne DTS. 
Zwar kann im SQL-Server-Management von Express via "attach" eine MDF-DB eingebunden werden, aber eben nur MDF und nicht MDB.

Kennt jemand eine Methode oder ein Tool mit dem MDB zu MDF konvertiert werden kann?

Besten Dank
Phil


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

mach es doch einfacher und lad Dir die MSSQL-Eval Software. Da ist alles dabei und im Enterprise Manager kannst alles ganz easy importieren. Bis auf Abfragen, die musste in Sichten und "Gespeicherte Prozeduren" umwandeln (neu kreieren).

Neo


----------



## Perlmann (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo
und herzlichen Dank für die Antwort.
MSSQL-EVAL? Da muss ich mal recherchieren. Gehört die SW zu SQL-Server2000?
Ist die SW als Download verfügbar?
beste Grüße
Phil


----------

